# Teaching jobs in your part of Spain ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My partner (Maria Jose) is looking for a teaching post within a primary or secondary school, either state or private. She has 9 years previous experience as a qualified teacher in South America.

Maria Jose will soon be taking the exam so that her teaching qualifications will be recognised in Spain in the hope of finding work.

However, due to her experiences in Spain thus far, she feels less than optimistic about the probability of finding a teaching job in Spain. 

How often do you see vacancies for school teachers in your local area and does anybody have advice about the probability of Maria Jose finding a teaching post in Spain ?

Kind Regards, Dave


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Dave, There are 3 jobs in our English language local paper, I have sent you a PM, check your inbox. and this is the link to the Spanish version, Regards Robert
SUR, diario de Málaga. Noticias y actualidad de Málaga


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spectrum FM, our local english speaking rafio station has been announcing vacancies for teaching posts - might be worth checking their web site?????

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I spoke to a friend today who is about to take up a teaching post at the local international school here in Malaga. 

I dont know exactly what it means or how correct she is - although she's quite a "smart cookie" anyway, she says the only decent place to get foriegn school job vacancies from is from "the Times Educational Suppliment and as a safe guard you should only go for schools with a NAPP (eek i cant remember the initials!!) or summat like that!

My friend Rona, has only just moved over here and is waiting for her internet to be connected. when that happens she says she'll give advice as she's been working in Schools abroad for sometime and understands the "dos" and donts" and the dangers???????????????????

Jo


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

You don't say what subject she wants to teach so i hope this is of some use. I read a site for teachers of English, and some of them have very good qualifications which should in theory allow them to teach in the Spanish state education system. However, they say that very few foreigners are given jobs teaching in Spain no matter how well qualified. One or two have been told totally off the record that it is a form of protectionism or even institutional racism. I am not going to get into that debate, but merely trying to answer the original question with what might be relevant information.


----------

